# Cheap surplus Mitsubishi vacuum pump



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

just found

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MTY5OT...en/Unterdruckpumpe_MITSUBISHI_G6T50371ZC.html

in a newsletter today.
Seems to be from 00-05 Mitsubishi Eclipse.(http://motors.shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=g6t50371zc)
It has a valve includes as well.

10€, but I believe shipping only makes sense if you're in the EU.
Those guy have a lot of other surplus stuff as well, always worth a look.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

That is a really good deal regardless of your global location.

Any word on noise level and vibration? Good? bad?

Are you using a reservoir with it to decrease cycle time and increase braking ability?

Thanks


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

You are very welcome.
Do you have pictures of it? Some tests in your build thread?


----------



## marcexec (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Cheap surplus 12V water pump*

They have a 12V / 80l/hr pump for 4€ as well, my newsletter just told me.
Might be of use for some water cooling builds:

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/NTU5OTY2OTk-/Bauelemente_Bauteile/Pumpen/Wasserpumpe_12_V_.html


----------

